# What is cost of advertising on Myhome and Daft



## orangegreen (10 Mar 2010)

Hi

I know only estate agents can advertise on Myhome.   But does anyone know how much this costs them, and similarly Daft?

We've just sold our house and a 'marketing' cost they are charging above and beyond their commission seems high.   Personally I don't understand why some elements of it aren't just accepted as part of selling a house (i.e. taking photos) and why they should be paid for outside the commission...  like to know what the commission is FOR?   

Okay - rant over.   But does anyone know the costs?   Thanks


----------



## NorfBank (10 Mar 2010)

Daft. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=advertising+on+daft


----------



## raven (14 Mar 2010)

for a private seller its 195euro per ad. I'm pretty sure eas don't pay this, I heard before that they pay a flat annual fee for daft, someone may be able to confirm this or otherwise


----------



## mathepac (14 Mar 2010)

orangegreen said:


> ... We've just sold our house and a 'marketing' cost they are charging above and beyond their commission seems high. ...


High in comparison to what? Did you ask about these costs up front before contracting and (apparently) giving them carte blanche, cost wise?


----------



## orangegreen (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

The question was specifically if anyone knew what EA's are charged.  I already knew what Daft would charge me if I posted (195).  I couldn't find anything on Myhome for either me or an EA so I was wondering if anyone had the inside track.

So I guess the answer is people don't seem to know?  Which is fine.

With regard to what was agreed the only thing mentioned at any stage was the % charge plus vat.  Nothing else.   Where I am from this is all you do pay for and this would include photos/boards etc so it was a surprise that we got a bill post selling that included the % then these extras.

Thanks for your help.


----------

